# Need help to know what's the best option feed my 3 weeks malinois



## flamur.lu (May 5, 2021)

I don't know if this is the right section to post this as I just made the account

I got a 3 week and 3 days old male Malinois puppy and the mother didn't wanted to feed her puppies anymore , I bought cow milk but a friend of mine says to mix it with water or it can die , idk what type of milk should I buy to feed him and for how long can I feed it with milk , what should I feed him after a month, when is the right time to vaccinate and what kind of pills are best against worms etc...

Accurate and helpful feedback is appreciated, I need some advice for this specific breed


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

flamur.lu said:


> I don't know if this is the right section to post this as I just made the account
> 
> I got a 3 week and 3 days old male Malinois puppy and the mother didn't wanted to feed her puppies anymore , I bought cow milk but a friend of mine says to mix it with water or it can die , idk what type of milk should I buy to feed him and for how long can I feed it with milk , what should I feed him after a month, when is the right time to vaccinate and what kind of pills are best against worms etc...
> 
> Accurate and helpful feedback is appreciated, I need some advice for this specific breed


There may be various ways how to do this, however to simplify now being 4wks +, just get some high quality dry feed and soak it a bit, the pup should start eating that way now. If you are going to feed raw, then I'd suggest some education as well. The bonding is the key here if the pup was removed from the litter at a very young age, at which you didn't state, but a tad bit earlier than the norm. I raised a few singletons as well as pups where moms where bad, and nutrition was never a problem, but behavior, nerve, and other small things in some showed. Genetics is about 90% there, its science you can't fool with it, however the other 10% of nurture/rearing could drastically effect the pre-loaded data. 

Don't overthink it, just take care, nurture, expose the puppy to the world!


----------



## Lee Hough (Mar 15, 2008)

at 3 weeks moms want to start weaning.....

I have raised quite a few litters who have been very strong, healthy with good weight by the time they go home.

At 3 weeks, I make up a gruel of GOAT"S milk, Puppy Gold supplement powder, powdered baby cereral - rice or oatmeal and a little pumpkin to help them have firm stool. As soon as they are eating this well - I worm with Strongid or Panacur liquid - mixing in1.5 cc per puppy - safe wormer, and this makes sure they all get it - repeat the wormer for 3 days - then wait 10 days, and repeat the wormer for 3 days - do the wormer a total of 3x before they go home .....

As they are eating well, I add raw ground chicken....and then in a few days phase out the cereal...vary with adding yogurt, cottage cheese, pumpkin....by about 6 weeks, I start adding GOOD kibble, phasing out meat and milk slowly and not letting it soak to mush ....by 8 weeks, you have them eating kibble, with an additive of (1 of) pumpkin or yogurt and always the puppy gold.

You will have nice fat strong puppies who have had a good nuturitional start!!!

Lee


----------

